# سؤال بخصوص أحسن برنامج cnc



## ديدين (27 فبراير 2011)

سؤال إلى أهل الخبرة في مجال الـ CNC

يوجد عدد لا بأس به من برامج للتحكم في آلات التحكم الرقمي CNC مثل:
Mastercam
solidcam (الإسرائيلي طبعا)
artcam
camworks
Gibbscam
إلى غير ذلك من البرامج 

و السؤال هو:
في وسط هذا الكم الهائل من البرامج، ما هو البرنامج الأحسن في هذا المجال و الذي يتأقلم مع solidworks


شكرا . . .


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (13 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ابتداء افضل برنامج تستخدمه بيحدد من خلال شغلك بمعنى لو ان انت بتشتغل فى الديكور غير لما تكون شغال فى الاسطمبات فا انت قل لى انت شغال فى ايه وان شاء الله ارشح لك برنامج يناسب شغلك واساعدك فى التدريب عليه كمان .


----------



## ابو بحـر (13 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي الغالي لا يوجد معيار معين يمكن الإعتماد علييه بإختيار أفضل برنامج فالبرامج كلها تعمل بشكل جيد و المعيار هو انت فأي برنامج تتقنه بشكل جيد و تستطيع التحكم بماكينتك سيكون افضل برنامج لك 
و النصيحة لتطور نفسك لا تشتتها اختر احد البرامج و تعلمه من الألف الى الياء و عندما تنتهي ستجد انك لست بحاجة لتعدد الخيارات 

و السلام خير ختام ​


----------



## oskasan (17 مارس 2011)

ابو بحـر قال:


> اخي الغالي لا يوجد معيار معين يمكن الإعتماد علييه بإختيار أفضل برنامج فالبرامج كلها تعمل بشكل جيد و المعيار هو انت فأي برنامج تتقنه بشكل جيد و تستطيع التحكم بماكينتك سيكون افضل برنامج لك
> و النصيحة لتطور نفسك لا تشتتها اختر احد البرامج و تعلمه من الألف الى الياء و عندما تنتهي ستجد انك لست بحاجة لتعدد الخيارات
> 
> و السلام خير ختام ​



الله يفتح عليك
انت صح


----------



## ابو بحـر (17 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



oskasan قال:


> الله يفتح عليك
> انت صح


اخي الغالي شكرا لمرورك


----------



## ابوشوقى (12 يونيو 2011)

طبعا توب سوليد


----------



## amr_elsayed (16 يونيو 2011)

NX CAM Express powerful contains alot of cutting strategies


----------



## hamado10 (17 يونيو 2011)

كل واحد يتقن احدهم سيقول انه هو الافضل و الممارسة اليومية مع استعمال المكنة سيطورك بشكل مدهل للغاية فالحمد لله ادا اردت اي شيء فالسئل فنعطيك الاجابة بحول الله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (17 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

أحسن برنامج هو الذي تتقنه

وبما انك حددت في نهاية سؤالك انك تريده ان يعمل مع السوليد وركس فإن الإجابة الافضل هي

ماستركام

ولكن هناك ملاحظه 

لو معاك الف سيف وانت لا تتقن فن القتال فلا فائدة عندئذ

سيف واحد يكفي مع مقاتل


----------



## صبري عبدالبديع سعد (18 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم أحبابي في الله أسال الله ان يبارك في أعماركم أهل الخير جميعا ويجعل ماتقدموه لنا في موازين حسناتكم يوم تلقونه سبحانه أم بعد أنا مقبل علي مشروع تطور لمصنعي الصغير وأحتاج أن أشتري ماكينة cnc تساعدني في أعمال الديكور والنجاره عامة أنا أعمل بالسعودية بالدمام كما تعلمون الامريكي غالي خالص أحتاج حاجة صيني بمكونات الماني ايطالي المكونات الاساسية التي تعتمد عليها المكينة مثل المواتير الدرايفات البول سكرو الاشياء الاساسية تكون جوده عالية بماذا تنصحوني وانا اخيكم ولي الشرف وبارك الله في الجميع اخيكم صبري


----------



## k-lach02 (18 يونيو 2011)

Esprit 2008


----------



## mamahgou (20 يونيو 2011)

Camworks


----------



## محمد تبد (24 فبراير 2013)

البرامج الهندسيه كلها عباره عن ادوات مساعده فقط وكلها تعمل بنفس الكفاءه لكن ما عليك سوا اختيار برنامج واحد وقم بتعلمه من الالف الى الياء 
ولا تشغل راسك بي هذا الكم الهائل من البرامج


----------



## momomid (28 فبراير 2013)

جزاه الله عني خيرا. الأمر جد مهم و شكرا


----------



## مـيزو سوفت (8 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

